# Incredible Chain-Reaction Video



## win231 (Dec 19, 2021)

Just imagine the set-up time.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 19, 2021)

This was an amazing video! Loved the way the balls kept moving, and at one point, was amazed how the ball bounced off a surface and landed straight in a bin without missing a beat. That could have failed, but everything went so smoothly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

WOW ! That was amazing!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 19, 2021)

What a fantastic demonstration.  Give that kid a medal.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 19, 2021)

Remember the game Mouse Trap?


----------

